# sander



## pattj65 (Aug 6, 2010)

Any body have an opinion on the best random orbital sander.
I use it for a lot of cabinet work


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have several DeWalt models and I have been happy with all of them. No problems to report.
ken


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I have Bosch, Rigid and Porter cable RO sanders. Each has it's good and bad points but, for some reason. I always reach for the Rigid. 
When one of the other two dies, the replacement will be Rigid.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I use a festool 6" ros. It is by far much better than any other I have ever owned. I have a Ridgid and a dewalt that just gather dust now instead of making dust.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I love my bosch. It's got excellent dust collection and I've never noticed any swirl marks. Plus, they're on sale right now at Lowes, if you're interested. Or at least at my local Lowes.
--Matt


----------



## thespaniard (Mar 18, 2010)

Festools are probably the best, but they cost quite a bit. The DeWalt 26453K is probably the best mix of quality and price out there today.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Festool ETS125 or ETS150.

Last sander you will buy.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Have a Dewalt and Makita. Alway reach for the Makita. I have used air in a friends shop. Given the choice and a bigger air compressor I would choose that. They really gulp the air so a large compressor is in order.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

hook and loop, random orbit, palm style (vs angle)


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

another vote for festool. i have the RO 150 FEQ Rotex and love it. the price may be tough to swallow. but the quality, and features pay it back easily.


----------



## Bob Chapman (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got a PC 390K and I don't like it. It is too large to hold on to comfortably - I have average size hands. I may sell it.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Dewalt and a Black & Decker (bought it as a backup while waiting to receive a new pad for the Dewalt- don't waste you money on the B&D). I like the Dewalt. I've used a Porter Cable for a short while and liked it also.


----------

